# Cold smoking question



## aray3rd (Jun 3, 2021)

Greetings all. 
I"m a newbie to SMF. Been smoking for a few years. Don't claim to be an expert by any means but at least what I do tastes good. The family is satisfied and that's what matters. Will someone please explain to me what cold smoking is and the process? I want to try to duplicate Sam Carlson's Old Timers Bacon and I found one recipe here in SMF that refers to cold smoking., Can someone give me some guidance and wisdom?  Thanks a lot!!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 3, 2021)

Cold smoking is simply smoking with little or no heat. There's multiple ways to do this.

Cold smoking bacon is a little different as you can cold smoke bacon at very low temps and keeping the IT below 140F to keep the fat from rendering out.

My preferred way is to use an A-Maze-N tube with pellets. I have a 12 inch tube that lasts 4 to 5 hours. I use a small propane torch to light it andwt it burn openly for about 10 minutes before snuffing out the flame and letting the pellets smoulder creating smoke that has virtually no heat.

You can cold smoke dang near anything from bacon, cheese and Kosher salt to water and vodka.

Smoked water is great for making smoked ice for bourbon drinks.

Smoked salt is good anywhere you'd use salt.

You can cold smoke flour, spices like paprika and cinnamon, Ranch Dip Mix, whole pepper corns really the possibilities are endless. All will add that extra layer of flavor to many of your dishes.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 3, 2021)

kilo hit the high points. I use an A-Maz-N tube as well. No heat and not real hot outside.
Just be sure you use a cure...


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jun 3, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> kilo hit the high points. I use an A-Maz-N tube as well. No heat and not real hot outside.
> Just be sure you use a cure...


No cure required if you can maintain  refrigerator temperature when cold smoking.

Very possible in my area, just be sure you can be sure of the temperature.  If not, use cure on things that need cure. Salt, pepper, water and the like don't need cure.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 3, 2021)

Cold smoking meat needs to occur at a temp no higher than 77* F.  The meat needs to be cured with nitrite.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 3, 2021)

Here ya go...
https://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 4, 2021)

Here's an older thread with some good info that may help

Cold Smoking | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!


----------



## Brian11B (Jun 9, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Smoked water is great for making smoked ice for bourbon drinks.



  This just blew my mind.  I make smoked Old Fashioneds and this is a game changer.

Thank you!


----------

